# Puppy teeth?



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I've just noticed our puppy's come in from the garden with some blood on his muzzle,on closer inspection I've found his lost one of his little canines
are these baby teeth? His five months old.
Do dogs have baby teeth & Adult dog teeth.
Help please.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi yes dogs lose baby teeth in just the same way as humans do.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Briarose beat me to it!
They normally have very little discomfort during this time but some bleeding is sometimes noticable, worry not Moblee.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, they can resemble a bit of a bloodbath going through it. Our girl did. She was a little whiny too. We found that by freezing stuff in a kong toy or giving her a wet frozen raggy to chew on helped. Her teeth kind of looked like crowns -the the ones I found that is- I think she swallowed the rest! Our girls canines had to be removed surgically as they did not fall out and were growing behind each other...when they are teething their big back teeth it can mean they divert calcium from other areas so take it easy on the exercise over the next month or so if it is a large size breed.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks you Three  
Being a Novice I had palpitations :lol:


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

if you find he is 'mouthing' a lot ie biting you or furniture etc; try putting a wet sock in freezer till its solid, or possible fill a kong with ice cubes, it will give him something to ease the discomfort on.....

If you are lucky you will find the old teeth....I kept all of Flints...


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks bouncer i've searched for it but couldn't find it,originally I thought I would have to rush it & chester to the vets,he'd of laughed me out of the surgery :lol: :roll:


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Moblee, having a dog is just like having a toddler, except you can house train a dog in six weeks....

Just remember if it applies to the toddler it applies to the dog.....teething, potty training, lead walking (you have to teach toddlers not to rush out in front of cars!)......commen sense...

that does not mean that on occasion your heart wont be in your mouth or tears in your eyes...part of lifes rich tapestry...

P.S and if you think you've got problems now, wait until your dog falls in lurve......bandaids dog is in love with a cow......takes all sorts..


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

bouncer said:


> P.S and if you think you've got problems now, wait until your dog falls in lurve......bandaids dog is in love with a cow......takes all sorts..


Oh yes, daft tart she is, Dustys lover wasnt about last night. My poor girl was almost in bits 'cos she couldnt say hello.

Daren't tell her that the cow will be kennomeat and steak in a couple of months..... :roll:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Your dog loves a COW :!: Bullocks  :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ours loves the Mother-in-Law's kitten, though it may not look like it here.

After a bit of initial spitting and growling they fell madly in love, and were inseparable for the whole week we were down there.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

moblee said:


> Your dog loves a COW :!: Bullocks  :lol:


nope, definitely a cow, its got big dangly wobbly bits hanging down from the aft end.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
I was worried I might of offended you.


----------

